# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride: Feb 18th. Bring your Honey



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2017)

Air up those tires and grease up those bearings for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, Feb 18th. Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Head out ~10am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). It's the weekend after Valentine's day, so bring your wife,girlfriend...or both along for the ride. Don't forget to adorn that special lady's bike with a beautiful flower or two! Hope to see you there!


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 9, 2017)

Hope to make another ride soon!

Whose bb is that with the kid carrier??

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Hope to make another ride soon!
> 
> Whose bb is that with the kid carrier??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Steve's
@Velocipedist Co.

Betcha never seen _that _before!


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 9, 2017)

Thats awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Feb 9, 2017)

Might b a rain n


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Might b a rain n



Meh...


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2017)

But hopefully not


----------



## None (Feb 10, 2017)

The only honey I'm bringing is my bicycle.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 10, 2017)

Desireé said:


> The only honey I'm bringing is my bicycle.




OMG. don't let them walk off with it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 10, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Might b a rain n



Sssshhhhhh.................dont say that word.think positive!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 10, 2017)

buickmike said:


> OMG. don't let them walk off with it!




Naw, Desiree's bike is safe... She owns a Jet Flow, not a Color Flow!


----------



## None (Feb 10, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Naw, Desiree's bike is safe... She owns a Jet Flow, not a Color Flow!



 Wow. Lol


----------



## kreika (Feb 10, 2017)

buickmike said:


> OMG. don't let them walk off with it!




Locks, a lot of locks!!!!


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2017)

There's no crime in Monrovia


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2017)

the2finger said:


> There's no crime in Monrovia



Well...I wouldn't say that, but you gotta be careful everywhere these days.[emoji17]


----------



## King Louie (Feb 12, 2017)

Just me , myself and I , Solo Cholo ! Lol


----------



## King Louie (Feb 12, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Might b a rain n



Again ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Again ☹️☹️☹️



You're telling me! Getting a lil sick of it over here


----------



## the2finger (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like rain and I mold easily. Took the '40 Huffman big tank and my dial a ride to Ventura last Saturday a nice sunny day at the beech and a great ride until the drive home when we got stuck in that thunderstorm that parked over Santa Clarita. Two soaked bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah...it's looks like there's a pretty serious storm brewing for this weekend. Yes,rain rolls off my greased 'do' like a duck's a$$, but I'd rather not rust up anymore than I already am. Might drive up North to pick up Luisa's bike & make a lil post Valentine's day getaway out of it too. We'll see....


----------



## the2finger (Feb 14, 2017)

Stay Dry My Friend


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Stay Dry My Friend



Yeah, not looking forward to driving 6+ hours each way in the rain either


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah...it's looks like there's a pretty serious storm brewing for this weekend. Yes,rain rolls off my greased 'do' like a duck's a$$, but I'd rather not rust up anymore than I already am. Might drive up North to pick up Luisa's bike & make a lil post Valentine's day getaway out of it too. We'll see....




Damn! What did you get now?! :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Damn! What did you get now?! :eek:



Pm sent...


----------



## the2finger (Feb 14, 2017)

Pushing a bike home is better than bikeflights


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah...it's looks like there's a pretty serious storm brewing for this weekend. Yes,rain rolls off my greased 'do' like a duck's a$$, but I'd rather not rust up anymore than I already am. Might drive up North to pick up Luisa's bike & make a lil post Valentine's day getaway out of it too. We'll see....




Do it!!!


----------



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Pm sent...




6+ hours? You must almost be up in my neck of the woods. Safe driving man!!!! Show us some pics when you have mission completion. Unless it's top secret?


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

I think it's safe to say this ride has been canceled?  @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah,looks like we're gonna get hit pretty good this weekend.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah,looks like we're gonna get hit pretty good this weekend.



So, will it be rescheduled for next weekend?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)

Up to you guys. I gotta work


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah,looks like we're gonna get hit pretty good this weekend.




Well that just sucks!  Borrow somebody's amphibious craft use the troop area and swoop all the bikes up here in NorCal.  On the serious side you guys are still in drought stage down there, ya need it.


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Up to you guys. I gotta work




If no amphibious tell me where it's at I'll build a raft and float it down to you.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 16, 2017)

That's OK I gotta beat on the wife's Shelby


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 16, 2017)

...the one weekend I don't work...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> ...the one weekend I don't work...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Well that just sucks!  Borrow somebody's amphibious craft use the troop area and swoop all the bikes up here in NorCal.  On the serious side you guys are still in drought stage down there, ya need it.



That's for sure, I welcome the rain! This should give us a nice green summer.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 17, 2017)

Bring all yur bikes in it's gonna b a wet one


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

I just picked up some sand bags to help keep the basement from flooding


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I just picked up some sand bags to help keep the basement from flooding
> View attachment 423889



Damn, hope you dont have any problems. Flood issues suck!


----------



## the2finger (Feb 17, 2017)

My ranch is a quagmire. Did I spell that right?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

the2finger said:


> My ranch is a quagmire. Did I spell that right?




Oh yeah.....


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 17, 2017)

Giggidy-giggidy-giggidy-gooo..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

If for some reason the rain lets up tomorrow morning,I'll be at Library Park ready to roll at 10am. Just putting it out there in case anyone else wants to ride. I'll post here if I'm heading out...


----------



## None (Feb 17, 2017)

This girl will be checking this thread in the mornin'!


----------



## None (Feb 18, 2017)

:-/


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmmm.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like we have sun peeking through the clouds this morning. Maybe just a break before the next storm? Maybe not?  Bring out your crusty rider and let's find out. See you at Library Park...


----------



## None (Feb 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 424298 Looks like we have sun peeking through the clouds this morning. Maybe just a break before the next storm? Maybe not?  Bring out your crusty rider and let's find out. See you at Library




Nice shot!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 18, 2017)

The weather man and his infinite wisdom....[emoji19] didn't fool me...


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 18, 2017)

Can't make it this time. At my daughters swim meet..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)

Rollin at 9:30am! Let's go!!! See you at 9:00


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 18, 2017)

Crap, i would never make it in time.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Crap, i would never make it in time.



...me either


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm liking that tree shot. SJ biker said he just had one fall on his house. Fun stuff going on in Cali when yall get a few drops of rain.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)

My favorite part[emoji6]


----------



## the2finger (Feb 18, 2017)

That beer looks like motor oil


----------



## King Louie (Feb 18, 2017)

It was a good day for riding !!!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 18, 2017)

the2finger said:


> That beer looks like motor oil



It's supposed to...


----------



## the2finger (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry I couldn't make it. I spent the day rubbing one out


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 424618 Sorry I couldn't make it. I spent the day rubbing one out



Easy there big fella. Looks like you're blowing through those pins:eek:


----------



## the2finger (Feb 18, 2017)

I hate house paint


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 19, 2017)

Good morning


----------

